# Canadian HD



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

I was busy refining and getting used to a new King Controls Jack OTA in my motorhome. And since I am only 15 miles as the crow flies across the Strait of Juan DeFuca from Victoria, I used the Victoria TV stations as an "Aiming Point" for the Jack Antenna. One of the first things I saw on the Victoria station was an announcement that Canadian TV Stations will be converting over to HD This month, just like the US did a while back. Just a Heads UP FYI for those close to Canada.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Here in Upper New York State, we receive stations from the Canadian side of the border. Many of them received waivers, after their August 31st deadline and didn't convert. The nearby Kingston CBC has HD on their local cable company, as well as one of their two repeaters, off to the west, out of range. The Ottawa CTV repeater is still in analog and the TV Ontario station is digital but in 480i. Their transition did not go as smoothly as the U.S. transition. On a good day, we can pick up Ottawa stations, all in digital, mostly in HD, but the weather has to be right.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

To this day, there has been no change in the status of Canadian Over The Air channels, near our local Watertown, NY market.


----------

